# mild gastroparesis



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I got the stomach emptying test months ago, was told results were mild gastroparesis and given a new diet plan. My dr explained nothing about this and sent me on my way. This "diagnosis" seems to be very minimal to me and definitely not my major source of nausea, pain and rectal prolapse. Can someone tell me how minimal or serious mild gastroparesis can be?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Marleyma

i'm sorry to hear this. i don't personally know much about GP since i don't have it but there is another health board i read--the AGMD motility disorders support board--Inspire--that has a lot of GP topics and info on it. this is a very busy, helpful and supportive board and covers GP as well as other motility disorders such as chronic constipation, pfd, there are rectal prolapse topics on there etc. etc. and there are a lot of other boards over there also, covering just about every health topic one can imagine.

you might want to register and have a look over there.

http://www.inspire.com/groups/agmd-gi-motility/

good luck with everything...wishing you all the best.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh--GP can cause nausea as well as pain--i know that from my reading over on Inspire....


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you so much for the info. Annie! Ill keep you updated


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh, thanks--you're more than welcome







.

yes, please do keep me posted. hopefully it won't progress beyond the mild stage.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i just had a thought---is the doc who dx'd mild GP the same doc who gave you that fabulous advice to "eat fiber" ? because with GP, it's generally advised you avoid fiber...of course, you have mild GP but still....the correct diet is supposed to be most effective for people with mild to moderate cases.

http://www.aboutgastroparesis.org/treatments/diet/basic-guidelines

http://www.aboutgastroparesis.org/treatments/diet/recommendations


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Nope. Colon rectal surgeon said more fiber, gi dr did the test. I wish i could find a good dr that knew EVERYTHING i had going on and could help. I cant stand each dr picking one symptom and running with it.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

one all inclusive doctor---yes, that sure would be nice, wouldn't it. at least it would be nice if they just communicated promptly with each other--working together as a team--so each one knew your full story and could advise accordingly.

because i'm complicated, i have two gastro docs--twice the fun lol--thankfully they are both quite good. they are both on different computer systems which don't communicate with each other (of course) so I take copies of my tests and office visit notes from the one doc over to the other doc and vice versa whenever I have an appointment. saves time at least and keeps each of them informed.


----------

